
What makes ramen noodles so special? - hhs
https://thetakeout.com/what-makes-ramen-noodles-so-special-1834701576
======
moron4hire
This was a wonderful article. So much more lyrical, while informative, than
I've come to expect from a random article on the interwebs. It was a delight
to read from beginning to end, and I learned a lot. I've bookmarked it for
reference to continue to study, because I definitely find the "don't try to at
home" comment to be a challenge I'm willing to except.

------
mrblah
I love restaurant ramen, but I haven't found anything approaching its quality
to make at home. I'd love to just buy some fresh/frozen noodle nests like they
have in the picture. Are there any good brands of packaged ramen noodles in
the fridge/freezer aisle in the bay area? Broth seems a little easier for a
home cook to try vs pulling noodles from scratch.

~~~
wj
Sun brand noodles are used by a lot of shops and I imagine you could find in
the Bay area if you called around.

------
jinushaun
I eat a lot of noodle soup and gotta agree… in other soups, noodles are just
invisible filler, but in ramen, the noodles actually standout. Have to give a
shout out to Chinese hand pulled noodles too. It’s all about the chewiness.

That said, ramen is over-hyped. I prefer beef pho instead if I eat noodle
soups with any frequency. I feel better after eating a bowl of pho than ramen.

------
bayareanative
No mention of the seesaw HK noodles.
[http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20171115-hong-kongs-
rare-n...](http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20171115-hong-kongs-rare-noodles-
made-by-seesaw)

------
baby
Pho, korean and chinese noodles are amazing. Yet, all that people can talk
about is japanese ramen :(

~~~
noodle_eater
I eat broth-based noodle dishes often. Maybe once every two or three days (I
even review them on Instagram). I have to agree with sentiment - some of my
favorite dishes, besides tonkotsu ramen:

Lhaksa - curry-based broth with thicker round noodles. Usually pretty spicy!

Pho Ga - chicken-broth based pho; nice departure from beef pho, and seriously
delicious.

Khao Soi - a Thai dish; from what I've had of it, seems like a lighter Thai
curry broth with noodles similar to lhaksa. Delicious! Had it my first time
the other day.

~~~
moltar
Khao Soi is northern Thai dish. Originated in Chiang Mai or surroundings aka
Lanna.

It is very difficult to find it in Thailand outside of Chiang Mai not to
mention outside of Thailand.

The few times I’ve had it outside Chiang Mai it was very different. Too sweet,
and crispy noodle was always a round, factory type.

But for sure it’s top 5 noodle dishes for me.

Other notable favourites:

\- Taiwanese beef noodle

\- Boat noodle with wonton

~~~
baby
It'a not difficult to find in bangkok

